# thinking about a new tractor



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

after puting 2 grand in to it no more then 2 years she not show tractor any more l'm thinking of getting a new tracotr and restoring it again l want older like the 200 series 300series or may be new then that but used what are some prices l'm looking at l don't want ya thing to beat up or to much money 

thanks ps any of you guy giving a way a tractor lol


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

James 
It seems we're all looking for a new tractor! Just ask aegt5000!!:lmao: 
Good luck in your search and choose wisely. You don't want to get stuck with a money pit. Remember "free" isn't always "cheap"


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

James…

I would follow Greg and find out where his John Deere dealer is.
Probably has an 2003 X585 sitting around in his back lot that he
will sell fro $150.00, might even throw in the deck and snow 
blower for another $75.00.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Jbetts,

What did you put (C) $2,000 into over the past 2 years. Do you have current pics? 

Check out e.bay to get an idea of what is out there and the prices they are going for. Also let your local JD dealer know what you are looking for. Any JD clubs nearby? Maybe contact them.

aegt5k,

They did have a 175 (hydro 170) in the back lot. It was picked up from a long time customer that bought a now tractor. They sold it a few days later, with a small JD trailer, for $300 or $400. It looked like it had been well taken care of and even came with a JD cover for the tractor. 

I had a chance to get it cheaper the day it came in but I'm in the doghouse a bit with the finance minister for not getting rid of some of the duplicate things I have (2 power washers, 2 chippers, a walk behind mower, 2 generators, a restore in slow progress Craftsman tractor) and I'm a bit behind on the to do list SHE has made out for me. 

There's always another treasure just around the corner, though. 



Greg


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Greg...

Glad to hear I'm not the only one who is behind on the To-Do's.

Sounds like you have a great dealer near you. The deals you got
were super. Good luck with the restore.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Problem is I have so much work to do with the tractor, especially when I get the front blade on, I won't be able to do any restoring on it till later this year. And... therefore, my "hot rod" project tractor is getting moved even farther back.

Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

If you are looking for a restore project, and want to stick with the JD's, I would look for one of the 110/112/140's These things were hell for strong, plenty of parts, and info avable, and when done will have a good resale value. Also the 318 are a legen, but the price would probably break the bank BEFORE you do any work.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

What made the 318's a legend? My grandpa had one and I still wish he had it. Thats the first mower tractor I ever drove.
Ryan


----------

